# CPU Temp. bei Last >120 Grad



## Diesel86 (13. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes anliegen. Das *MSI Control Center* zeigt mir unter der *Rubrik* "*Green Power*" eine CPU Temperatur von *127 Grad* nach 1Std "The Witcher 2" an. Im Idle zeigt es mir eine Temperatur von ca 45 Grad an. Wenn ich aber Die Temperaturen der einzelnen Kerne anschaue steigen diese nie über 45~50 Grad an bei Belastung. Im Idle liegen sie bei 26~30 Grad.

Mainboard:  MSI P67A-C43 (Sockel:1155) Das Bios ist auf dem neuesten Stand.
Prozessor:   i5-2500k
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-U9B SE2

Das Programm Aida64 zeigt mir aber eine solch hohe Temperatur von der CPU nicht an.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem MSI Control Center unter der Rubrik "Green Power" ? Kann es sein das die angezeigte CPU Temperatur nicht korrekt ausgelesen wird oder das dieses Control Center nur unfug macht ?

Ich freue mich über eure Antworten.

Gruß

Diesel


*
*


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2011)

Es handelt sich sicherlich um einen Auslesefehler. Bei 127° hätte sich die CPU schon lange abgeschaltet.


----------



## Predator7888 (13. August 2011)

die frage kannste eig selbst beantworten da spinnt das center oder die sensoren vom board spinnen wenn der prozessor 127 grad heiß werden würde wördest du das nach 5 sekunden durch rauchentwicklung verschmorten geruch merken auserdem wär der rechner im arsch


----------



## Diesel86 (13. August 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mir war schon bewusst das bei einer solchen Temperatur meine Kiste sich in Jenseits verabschiedet hätte. Ich wollte nur meine Nerven nochmal beruhigen  
Das einzige was mir noch Sorgen bereiter ist meine MSI GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr II / OC. Trotz der alternativen Kühllösung erreicht sie bis an die 60~70 Grad unter Last. Meine vorherige Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X war definitv kühler. Vorallem ist mir aufgefallen das sie die heiße Luft in alle Richtungen bläst..
Hätte ich mal blos vorher auf sowas geachtet..

Achja, das passt zwar nicht hier rein. Aber kann mir einer den Unterschied zwischen diesen Kingston Hyper X und ValueRam erklären ? Wo ist da der Unterschied zum "normalen" DDR3 Ram ?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2011)

70° unter Last für ne GPU sind kalt. 

Der HyperX hat meist andere Chips drauf die auch mehr Spannung brauchen als die von ValueRAM (also minderwertige Chips) und halt so einen tollen nutzlosen Kühlkörper. Der Value ist Standard RAM und entspricht den JEDEC Spezifikationen, so wie es sein soll.


----------



## Diesel86 (13. August 2011)

Hehe, danke für die witzige Erklärung 
Ich hoffe ich nerve nicht wenn ich noch eine Frage stelle. Ich hab mich in letzter Zeit etwas mit dem Luftstrom im Gehäuse beschäftigt. Und mir überlegt ein neues Gehäuse anzuschaffen. Nur bin ich total überfordert mit den ganzen Angeboten die es so auf dem Markt gibt. Ins Auge hatte ich folgende Modelle geworfen:

1: CM 690 II

2:PC-60FN

3:PC-8N

Das Gehäuse sollte nicht mehr als 100€ kosten. Als Gehäuselüfter werden 2x120mm von Noctua zum Einsatz kommen.
Ich erhoffe mir dadurch die Temperaturen nochmal etwas zu senken vorallem im Gehäuse selbst.

Ich danke schonmal vorab für Antworten und alternative vorschläge!


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2011)

Alle drei Gehäuse sind gut, aber Lian Li ist halt eine andere Welt als Cooler Master, an die Qualität kommt das CM nicht ran.

Lian Lis sind aber meist nicht auf irgendwelche übertriebene Hardware ausgelegt oder wenn man extrem übertakten möchte, da sie einfach nicht die Belüftungsmöglichkeiten haben und mehr auf schlicht und simpel ausgelegt sind.

Was hast du jetzt für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## Diesel86 (13. August 2011)

Oh gott, lach mich aber nicht aus  Vielleicht kennst du den Laden Arlt. Bei dem habe ich mir vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Komplett PC angeschafft weil ich schnell eine Lösung gebraucht habe (alter Rechner hatte den Geist aufgegeben) wegen meinem Studium und natürlich und um nebenher etwas zu spielen.

In dem Link kannst du das Gehäuse sehen:ARLT Mr. Gamer HD6770 | ARLT Computer

Da es ein Eigenbau von Arlt ist, gibt es leider keine anderen Bilder im Netz von dem Gehäuse.
An sich finde ich es garnicht schlecht. Es bietet zwar nicht das neueste von heute wie Staubfilter,Lüfter an der Decke usw. aber es ist an sich ganz okay.

Was das neue Gehäuse angeht, ich mag es eher schlicht (keine Disco Shows und unnötige Window-Kits) aber es sollte auch funktionell sein und einen guten Luftstrom bieten. Vorallem sollte auch mein CPU Lüfter sowie die 2x120mm Lüfter Platz finden. Außerdem weiss ich nicht was ich von dem Platz für das Netzteil unten halten soll. Ist das wirklich effektiver als es über der CPU anzubringen ? Da meine GTX 560 ziemlich gut Wärme erzeugt, würde Sie die warme Luft auf das Netzteil ablassen.

Mein Netzteil ist:http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Corsair/CMPSU-650TXV2/816002/?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2011)

Was sind den für Lüfter in dem Case verbaut bzw welche Plätze hat es überhaupt und in welcher Größe?


----------



## Diesel86 (13. August 2011)

Momentan ist nur ein NoName Lüfter (120mm) von Arlt zum Ansaugen der Luft vorne unten monitert (ich habe ihn selbst dort angebracht um die HDD etwas zu kühlen und der GPU etwas Frischluft zu verschaffen. Vorher war der Lüfter als Ausbläser hinten von Arlt angebracht.
Am Dienstag sollten dann die 2 hier kommen:NF-S12B FLX

Du sieht an der Gehäusewand ein großes Gitternetz, dort kann man einen 120mm Lüfter anbringen und hinten oben kann man nochmals einen 120mm platzieren.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2011)

Einer vorne und einer hinten reichen aus, kannst das ja mal probieren bevor du dir ein neues zulegst.


----------



## Diesel86 (13. August 2011)

Ich lade mal eben ein Foto hoch, dann kannst du in etwa das Innenleben sehen bzw. wo die Lüfter angebracht werden sollen.


----------



## Diesel86 (13. August 2011)

So hier sind die 2 Bilder. Einmal das Innenleben und zum anderen die Seitewand an die dann einer der 2 neuen Lüfter monitiert wird. Das problem ist dabei, dass sich diese Seitenwand dann nur noch vorsichtig abnehmen lassen wird, weil sich der Lüfter auf ihr befindet und dieser ans Mainboard angeschlossen wird :/ 
Ich mache das aus dem Grund, dass ich die warme Luft der GPU raussaugen möchte um die Temperatur zu senken und damit der GPU Lüfter nicht ganz so aufdrehen muss. Der zweite Lüfter soll dann hinter den CPU Kühler und soll nochmals die Luft raussaugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Directupload.net - Dz3iszxlb.jpg   << Innenleben

Directupload.net - Dh472b9f7.jpg << Seitenwand


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, hinten und vorne einen Lüfter rein.
Aber der CPU Kühler sieht fast so aus, als ob da die Lüfter gegeneinander arbeiten würden. Der rechte muss in Richtung Kühler blasen und der linke in die Richtung des hinteren Gehäuses.


----------



## Diesel86 (13. August 2011)

Ach Gott du hast fast recht, momentan pusten die Lüfter nicht raus aus dem Gehäuse sondern ins Gehäuse rein(habe es eben mit einem Blatt Papier getestet. Aber die Anordnung stimmt soweit. Sie "beblasen" sich nicht gegenseitig (hört sich anstoßend an) ^^.

Du meinst also ein neues Gehäuse würde sich kaum Lohnen ? Ich mein du siehst ja mein "Kabelmanagement" es findet kaum Platz bzw. ich kann es sonst nirgendwo mehr unterbringen/verstecken.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2011)

Kabelmanagement wird meiner Meinung nach überbewertet und bei dir sieht es ja nicht schlecht aus. Die Luft ist ja Gott sei Dank so flexibel, dass sie auch um die Kabel fließen kann. 
Wie gesagt. CPU Lüfter so drehen, dass sie von hinten nach vorne pusten und hinten einen 120er Lüfter reinsetzen, dann passt das schon.

Wenn du einen ganz ordentlichen Luftstrom haben willst, dann schließt du noch die Öffnungen und Löcher in der Seitenwand.


----------



## Diesel86 (13. August 2011)

So habe die Richtung jetzt korrigiert, wahrscheinlich ist mir das beim zusammenbau vor 2 Wochen nicht aufgefallen. 
Hm soll ich beide Öffnungen schließen bei der Seitenwand oder nur die kleine. Weil ich ich möchte doch an der großen Öffnung einen 120mm Lüfter anbringen der die warme Luft der GPU raussaugt. Zumindestens war das meine Überlegung nachdem die Karte auch schonmal unter Last gut aufdreht und alles andere als leise sein kann :/.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. August 2011)

Kann dir ein LianLi empfehlen, da die Gehäuse aus 100% Alu sind (Ausser den Plastik knöpfen) ist die Abwärme sehr gut! Was man von einem Blech Gehäuse nicht erwarten kann.

Die Optik ist halt Geschmacksache, am besten kaufst du dir das Gehäuse das dir am besten gefällt


----------



## Diesel86 (13. August 2011)

Die Gehäuse von Lian Li gefallen mir gut denn sie sehen schlicht aus. Welchen aus dem Sortiment von Lian Li würdest du mir denn empfehlen ?


----------

